# Claiming for injury after motor accident



## guideanna (27 Jan 2010)

Hi All,

I was invloved in a motor accident back in November.
My vehicle was fixed up and although i was quite sore and stiff the following days after the accident i didn't feel it was bad enough to start claiming whiplash over (i know this is what lots of people do nowadays and i'd never put a claim in unless it was genuine).

Since the accident my back has been niggling in one particular spot and my neck also has been quite stiff and uncomfortable.
It's been getting progressively worse and has become quite uncomfortable at this stage so i'm now undergoing a course of treatment with a Chiropracter.

My xrays show my vervabris are out of sync and my Chiro says the injuries are consistant with that of whiplash and can take months to come up which could explain why i'm only feeling stonger pain now.
My query is can i go back to the insurance company to claim for my medical expenses or whatever i might be entitled to.
I'm not looking to screw anyone but i am it's costing me over 500 for the course of treatment not to mention missing work time and the fact that i'm in a constant level of discomfort.

Appreciate any information you can help me with!!


----------



## Latrade (27 Jan 2010)

The first point is whether a chiropractor would be considered suitable medical advice or treatment. I strongly doubt their views would be considered a specific medical diagnosis of a specific condition (seeing as some claim "spinal misalignment" can cause asthma). 

If you're experiencing discomfort, you'll need to see your GP and then a consultant. 

If the accident wasn't your fault and the consultant diagnoses an injury caused by the accident, you would be entitled to getting medical expenses covered.


----------



## peteb (27 Jan 2010)

You never said who was at fault.  If it was you, it is unlikely that you will get anything unless you chose additional benefits on your policy at the time that may cover it.


----------



## InjuriesBoard.ie (10 Feb 2010)

I work at InjuriesBoard.ie.

If you believe someone was responsible for your accident, then any claim you make for compensation must be submitted to www.InjuriesBoard.ie. You can get information on making a claim on the Board's website - _www.injuriesboard.ie_ or telephone the Board's Service Centre at 1890 829 121


----------

